# Codigo en matlab para generar el patron de radiacion de un dipolo



## neutron88 (Jul 17, 2009)

ola, debo generar un rpograma en matlab el cual ingresandole las cariables del dipolo (frecuencia, longitud etc) este me genere y grafique el patron de radiacion, alguienme puede colaborar? gracias


----------

